# Voltaje máximo admitido por tarjeta de sonido.



## sdelgado (Ene 10, 2007)

Hola a todos:
  Tengo previsto montar un osciloscopio y un generador de ondas en mi PC, usando para ello mi tarjeta de sonido. Mi duda está en que no sé cual es la tensión máxima que puedo administrar a la entrada de linea de la tarjeta sin perjudicar al ordenador. He buscado documentación, pero no encuentro nada sobre ello.
  Mi tarjeta de sonido es una *Sound Blaster 16 PCI* y está montada sobre un Pentium MMX. Si alguien tuviera datos acerca del voltaje o me pudiera decir cómo deducirlo, se lo agradecería mucho.
  Un cordial saludo.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ene 10, 2007)

Hola sdelgado,

La mayoría de las tarjetas de sonido admiten como entrada máxima 1 Vp-p.

Saludos,

EB


----------



## makine (Ene 13, 2007)

mmm no lo pasaria de 150mv... yo pete una con picos de 1-2v pon resistencia de 10k en serio por si acaso luego ves subiendole el voltaje pero con ojo...


----------

